# Twitter and your iPhone.



## Jaggarfox (Apr 23, 2009)

I joined twitter last night to see what it is all about. I have an iPhone and I was looking for any twitter apps to go for it. I found one called TwitterFon and installed the app. Right after I did that I noticed my name was different on my twitter home page then my password was not being taken. I don't know if it was the app that did it or what.

Has anyone here had something like this happen to them?


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 23, 2009)

Jaggarfox said:


> I joined twitter last night to see what it is all about. I have an iPhone and I was looking for any twitter apps to go for it. I found one called TwitterFon and installed the app. Right after I did that I noticed my name was different on my twitter home page then my password was not being taken. I don't know if it was the app that did it or what.
> 
> Has anyone here had something like this happen to them?



I'm a twitter user! I used twitterific on my touch, but it works great with the iPhone, because you able to do things like direct upload to twitpic. I never used twitterfon, so i don't know. Twitterific is my preferred app.

Also, what's your username? I'd follow you.


----------



## Aden (Apr 23, 2009)

An easy solution is to not use Twitter.


----------



## Cero (Apr 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> An easy solution is to not use Twitter.


This.

Though, I do use it to follow one person...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 23, 2009)

I joined Twitter about an hour ago to follow Brent Spiner and with the intention of doing nothing else.

Now I follow all of the TNG cast who use Twitter along with Stephen Fry...

Damn site hooking me in Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 23, 2009)

Don't bother, they're will probably be another like it in a month.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 23, 2009)

I use my twitter to do many things. I use it to follow Vulpvibe Records, bands, artists, that sort of thing. I follow Immy on twitter, and i get an alert everytime he updates a comic. I think it's rather shweet. I also listen to podcasts that use twitter to connect to the listeners during recording (See http://www.prerecordedfriends.com/prf/). It's pretty rad. Lets say they want opinions on a movie that's released. Anyone can @ them, and they can get an immediate response.

I do admit that twitter, for the use of regular people, is very, very lame. Who the fuck cares if you eat a grilled cheese, iJustine? NOBODY. It does get rather annoying. Even i admit to it that i do it. It becomes an addiction, that i'm slowly stopping.

But, either way, i say more artists and such should be on it. It's easier to follow someone via SMS, and not having to constantly check my dA and FA mailbox.


----------



## Jaggarfox (Apr 23, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I'm a twitter user! I used twitterific on my touch, but it works great with the iPhone, because you able to do things like direct upload to twitpic. I never used twitterfon, so i don't know. Twitterific is my preferred app.
> 
> Also, what's your username? I'd follow you.




Thanks for the reply. I'm will use that app if they fix my problem. My user name is Jaggarfox on there


----------



## Jaggarfox (Apr 23, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I joined Twitter about an hour ago to follow Brent Spiner and with the intention of doing nothing else.
> 
> Now I follow all of the TNG cast who use Twitter along with Stephen Fry...
> 
> Damn site hooking me in Â¬_Â¬





Uuu I love to be able to do that for the TNG Cast! How I find this magical thing?


----------



## Jaggarfox (Apr 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> An easy solution is to not use Twitter.




I like to try it before I say yes or no about it.


----------



## Jaggarfox (Apr 23, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I use my twitter to do many things. I use it to follow Vulpvibe Records, bands, artists, that sort of thing. I follow Immy on twitter, and i get an alert everytime he updates a comic. I think it's rather shweet. I also listen to podcasts that use twitter to connect to the listeners during recording (See http://www.prerecordedfriends.com/prf/). It's pretty rad. Lets say they want opinions on a movie that's released. Anyone can @ them, and they can get an immediate response.
> 
> I do admit that twitter, for the use of regular people, is very, very lame. Who the fuck cares if you eat a grilled cheese, iJustine? NOBODY. It does get rather annoying. Even i admit to it that i do it. It becomes an addiction, that i'm slowly stopping.
> 
> But, either way, i say more artists and such should be on it. It's easier to follow someone via SMS, and not having to constantly check my dA and FA mailbox.





Yay they fixed my Twitter. Im gonna follow Immy as well


----------



## Shindo (Apr 23, 2009)

some one cant do multiple quotes in one post

(copy paste)


----------



## Jaggarfox (Apr 23, 2009)

Shindo said:


> some one cant do multiple quotes in one post
> 
> (copy paste)




Oops. O well.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 23, 2009)

Jaggarfox said:


> Uuu I love to be able to do that for the TNG Cast! How I find this magical thing?



Just join up and follow em

Brent Spiner - He seems to be using it as a broadcast for a soap opera he made up about a failing actor, I think XD It's funny XD

Will Wheaton

LeVar Burton

That's all of the cast who use it as far as I am aware =]


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 23, 2009)

This stuff is stupid, thats why  don't get into these retarded fads. Not to long Facebook was the top dog, now this Twitter comes out of nowhere; it's ridiculous. 



Shindo said:


> some one cant do multiple quotes in one post
> 
> (copy paste)



It'll be easier just to _Multi-Quote_ others posts, right beside _Quote_.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 23, 2009)

Ark said:


> This stuff is stupid, thats why  don't get into these retarded fads. Not to long Facebook was the top dog, now this Twitter comes out of nowhere; it's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be easier just to _Multi-Quote_ others posts, right beside _Quote_.



It's useful, but also completely useless. What i use it for, is basically RSS for people/company/products. It makes it easy to keep track of MacRumors, Concession, VulpVibe, Verytasteful.com, doogtons, etc, when there linked to my phone.


----------



## Teracat (Apr 23, 2009)

The only use for Twitter on an iPhone is stealing your friend's iPhone and shitposting all over their twitter.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 23, 2009)

Twitter = waste of time

Yeah sorry, but it is.


----------



## Jaggarfox (Apr 24, 2009)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> Twitter = waste of time
> 
> Yeah sorry, but it is.





I can say the same for myspace and facebook.  But its something to do.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 25, 2009)

If you are using Twitter solely to get updates on stuff then you need to *learn to fucking RSS*.




Jaggarfox said:


> I can say the same for myspace and facebook.  But its something to do.


I'm a little taken aback that your standard for "should I do this" is "is it something to do".

Read a book.  Learn a language.  Learn a new skill.  Write something.  Draw something.  Build something.  Create something.  Get off your soul-sucking social networking and *do*.

Then tweet it so we can all know about it.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 25, 2009)

Eevee said:


> I'm a little taken aback that your standard for "should I do this" is "is it something to do".
> 
> Read a book. Learn a language. Learn a new skill. Write something. Draw something. Build something. Create something. Get off your soul-sucking social networking and *do*.
> 
> Then tweet it so we can all know about it.


 
^ this


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 25, 2009)

Eevee said:


> If you are using Twitter solely to get updates on stuff then you need to *learn to fucking RSS*.



I can't RSS to my phone, and this is easier. Hence, why i use it.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 25, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I can't RSS to my phone, and this is easier. Hence, why i use it.


Doesn't your phone have a browser?


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 25, 2009)

Eevee said:


> Doesn't your phone have a browser?



And I'm gonna pay Verizon 15 bucks a month for a data plan, for a town i rarely get good service in? Fuck no. I already pay them $30 a month for the unlimited txt!


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 26, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Now I follow all of the TNG cast who use Twitter along with Stephen Fry...


I was one of those freaks who initially joined twitter solely to stalk Stephen Fry. But that got boring, so I started using it properly for some reason. <(>_o)^


----------

